# 21M Old Male Vizsla that doesn't lift his leg to pee



## smorassutti (Feb 23, 2011)

Hey!

I have a 21M Old Male Vizsla that doesn't lift his leg to pee (yet).

Anyone else have this issue?


----------



## jjohnson (Nov 9, 2011)

I wouldn't consider than an "issue" I would consider it a "blessing"!


----------



## smorassutti (Feb 23, 2011)

A blessing, really? How so?

I heard it's part of his "maturing"...


----------



## Oquirrh the V (Jun 24, 2011)

I've heard of some male dogs that never lift their leg. My boy (14 months) does lift his leg, but recently he only lifts it where other dogs have peed (i.e. marking), at home in the backyard he will squat. I don't think it has anything to do with maturing, but I will be curious to hear what others have to say.


----------



## Kobi (Oct 26, 2010)

When was he fixed? Was it when he was young? That could be why.

The marking is the most annoying part of an intact dog, IMO. Don't get me wrong, it can be hilarious to watch (especially when he does his trademarked "I think I'm gonna pee on this bush... nope time for a tripod poo" move), but the frequency of it when I'm trying to take him running is annoying! He even tries to pee on an empty tank!


----------



## Oquirrh the V (Jun 24, 2011)

KOBI! I'm glad to hear Oquirrh isn't the only one to do the tripod poop! And yes, it is very annoying and kind of embarrassing. ...and maybe a little funny. ;D I'm going to say it would be somewhat of a blessing to have a male that squats all the time.


----------



## redrover (Mar 17, 2011)

Kobi said:


> When was he fixed? Was it when he was young? That could be why.
> 
> The marking is the most annoying part of an intact dog, IMO. Don't get me wrong, it can be hilarious to watch (especially when he does his trademarked "I think I'm gonna pee on this bush... nope time for a tripod poo" move), but the frequency of it when I'm trying to take him running is annoying! He even tries to pee on an empty tank!


Jasper does the tripod poop sometimes. It's hilarious. He looks so confused. But it's not always nice, since I'll spot him out of the corner of my eye and think he's just peeing, only to step in a mess a few hours later!

To the OP: Jasper is 16 months. He lifts his leg and he squats. I've met an adult male that squats only, and an adult female that occasionally lifts her leg. It's all very funny the way they decide to pee. If he was neutered at a young age, that may explain why he doesn't lift his leg. But it shouldn't cause you any problems down the line. Like others have said, it can be nice! Jasper wants to stop a lot on walks and runs to mark, and when he lifts his back leg, there's always a 90% chance he pees on his own front legs. Yuck!


----------



## Lincolns Parents (Aug 6, 2011)

Lincoln is a year old, fixed, and squats which i perfer since he could be killing all my flowers if he lifted....then i wouldn't be a happy camper. At least i have flowers....now my grass on the other hand is no longer with us.


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

Well I don't think there is any ryhme or reason why a dog doesn't lift his leg. My 173lb Gt Dane who is now 61/2yrs old has never lifted his leg/

Just to dispell Kobi's theory re castration at an early age - Fergus wasn't neutered till he was nearly three!!!

I certainly don't consider it a blessing as I get huge brown patches on my lawn when he forgets to go on his bark - harrigab would have had a heart attack if it had been his immaculate lawn. :'( :'( :'(


----------



## jjohnson (Nov 9, 2011)

Growing up, our male dogs never lifted their legs to pee, and they were all perfectly fine. Our Gus is almost 1 year, and he will pick up one of his legs while squatting, but doesn't pee "on" stuff, which is nice!


----------



## Linescreamer (Sep 28, 2010)

I have seen many pups go from squatting to lifting, when they witness another male lift his leg and pee on their turf. If you want him to be a leg lifter, just bring another one over and he will mark all around your dogs house. When your dog sees this.....I'll bet he will start lifting his leg real quick.


----------



## Looney (Sep 28, 2011)

Our English Setter never lifted his leg once. he was fully intact his whole life.


----------



## raps702 (Dec 19, 2010)

Axel is 14 months old, and just recently started lifting his leg to pee, but also still squats. It gets very annoying at times when I'm trying to go for a brisk walk and he wants to pee on every bush, blade of grass that we pass. Not sure if this will decrease once he gets neutered. (if we decide at 18 months) Also I find annoying is in the morning when I take him for a quick walk to go poo, he can spend 5 minutes going back and forth, back and forth, circling the same real estate until finally he decides to do his buisness..


----------



## Looney (Sep 28, 2011)

we walk 1.5 miles every morning and IF he poo's i only know because i feel the lead tighten up and i look back and he's squating on the road. i only let him stop to smell the roses a few times on the walk. he knows that walk time is business time not play time. i'm working on the no leash walk right now. he's only a bit over 5 months but if no other dogs are around he will walk almost touching my left leg at heal. i find it impressive. when he matures we will see what changes...it always changes i'm sure. for some reason i have a real obedient pup...i lucked out i think with this one. he's the lowest energy v most of the time, i don't know what i'd so with some of the stories on here i've read. my wife would throw us BOTH out!!!! Our play date with Rubyroo opened her eyes a bit. Laszlo was pretty well behaved.


----------



## Crazy Kian (Aug 10, 2009)

Kian is just over 3 yrs old and does not lift his leg. He will if there is tall grass around.
He's just being polite.


----------



## Vizsla Baby (Nov 4, 2011)

There's a 5 or 6 year old female boxer who comes to the dog park and she lifts HER leg to pee. Every single time. Dogs do weird stuff sometimes.


----------



## SweetCaroline (Jul 26, 2011)

Hi - Magnus is 2.5 yrs old and doesn't lift his leg. I don't have an issue with it and it makes me giggle when he seems to (occasionally) forget he's peeing and takes off before he's done.

Cheers! *squirt*squirt*


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

At 15 months Sam behaves like a Hooligan, lifting his leg even if northing's left in the tank. He poops standing up as well. 
He started to lift suddenly and it was hit and miss at the beginning. I was hoping he would give up but practice makes perfect, I guess.


----------

